# ELEMENTARY-pad -SUPER BOWL episode



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

CBS is airing a new episode of Elementary after the Superbowl. It's scheduled for 10p. I suggest padding an hour. CBS won't start the show after 11p since it wouldn't count in the primetime ratings.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

The above is talking about February 3rd, for anyone else who doesn't already know.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)




----------



## japaget (Mar 12, 2007)

Due to the power outage and post game show, Elementary started 1 hour, 11 and a half minutes later than originally scheduled. Pad by at least 1:12, or manually record from 8:11-9:12 PT, 11:11-12:12 ET. User "lew" was incorrect about CBS not starting the episode after 11 PM ET.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Well, it was totally screwed up for us here in LA. TiVo originally had the episode at 10 pm PST, but it started right after the game.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

LynnL999 said:


> Well, it was totally screwed up for us here in LA. TiVo originally had the episode at 10 pm PST, but it started right after the game.


According to the guide on Tivo the episode was scheduled for 7pm pacific time. I never saw it ever listed for 10pm.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

japaget said:


> Due to the power outage and post game show, Elementary started 1 hour, 11 and a half minutes later than originally scheduled. Pad by at least 1:12, or manually record from 8:11-9:12 PT, 11:11-12:12 ET. User "lew" was incorrect about CBS not starting the episode after 11 PM ET.


CBS waffled back and forth as to whether they were going to air the new episode or not, they finally decided they were, no matter what happened with the Super Bowl.

That being said, I thought an hour pad would be more than enough, so that's all I set on my TiVo.
Was too busy scrambling with the overrun to remember to go online and schedule a manual recording to get the last 12 minutes.

Even though I am running most of CBS's Primetime, I don't have time to watch anything, so I record it.

phox


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Well, my pad on Elementary for an hour failed to pad. So I saved the buffer on the following 35-minute show and added an hour to it. That pad failed (and has a timeline that shows it knew it was supposed to record and stopped early). So I saved the buffer on the next one and padded it by 15 minutes. That pad failed (ditto). So I saved the buffer once more, watched the end before seeing the middle, and stopped the recording manually when it was done. So the episode is spread between three recordings, and another with the description but not the content.

And of course each break between recordings was during the show and not during commercials. I'm only thankful that the tuner managed to stay on the channel.

The failure to communicate is occurring inside the TiVo! 

TiVo Elite


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

When I went to bed, they still hadn't announced when the episode was going to air (and thus how much to add to the one hour I had already padded it), so I said screw it and canceled the recording.

Congress ought to ban CBS from showing football and anything else on the same day. Even after all these decades, they still haven't figured it out.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Once I saw that the 4th quarter was just starting at 10:00 PM ET I not only padded Elementary by an hour but also set a manual recording for midnight to 1:00 AM. I'll have to check but it would seem from the discussion here that I should have the whole thing.

Kind of like padding The Mentalist on a regular CBS double-header Sunday.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Like most, I padded an hour, thinking what _lew _thought, "no way it starts over an hour late".

Once it became clear the game & coverage wasn't going to be finished in the first hour of Elementary, I pushed the pad to 1.5 hours.

I already have The Mentalist padded an hour. Probably should pad it 1.5 too. Ya' never know what evil lurks in the eye of CBS.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It was OK if you we're home watching the game. I think CBS should show the episode again.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> It was OK if you we're home watching the game. I think CBS should show the episode again.


They really should, given the delay. I had an hour pad, so I'd like another chance to record it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I had 1 1/2 hour pad originally, and when the blackout happened, I changed to a 3 hour pad.

I don't trust CBS - I have The Good Wife on a 2 hour pad during the entire football season!!!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The episode is available on the web site, so I watched it there. But I still hate CBS during football season.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

eddyj said:


> The episode is available on the web site, so I watched it there. But I still hate CBS during football season.


I stopped watching the Amazing Race because it was on Sundays at 8PM. It ALWAYS got cut off during football season!!! 

The point is, they KNOW the late games run over - they NEVER end at 7PM. So why not start your Sunday programming at 8PM and avoid the delays??? By starting at 7PM, you are NEVER on time for 5 months out of the year!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I like the way NBC handled it when they had football...they would schedule Dateline for 6-7 (Central), and when the game ended just do Dateline from then until 7.

I always figured CBS couldn't do the same because 7:00 was past their 60 Minutes anchors' bedtime.

(Fox had a similar strategy...they would schedule Futurama at 6:30, and if the game ran longer than that, just cut to Futurama in progress. Then again, they literally hated that show...they had to run it to keep Groening happy, but always resented it.)


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> According to the guide on Tivo the episode was scheduled for 7pm pacific time. I never saw it ever listed for 10pm.


I swear to you, it was listed at 10 pm. It changed very late on one of my TiVo's, which wasn't the one I was planning on watching, so I didn't bother to pad. The other never got the updated data. So when I flipped back from Downton Abbey and of course it was on then in the middle of the episode, but not enough buffer to get back to the begining.

I'm so glad we don't usually have to deal with this football overrun nonsense on the west coast. It would drive me crazy.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I like the way NBC handled it when they had football...they would schedule Dateline for 6-7 (Central), and when the game ended just do Dateline from then until 7.


I WAS WRONG.
The super bowl episode of Alias aired after 11p. It didn't count in the prime time ratings. I read networks wouldn't repeat that mistake. I was watching the game, saw the announcement that the show would still air and was able to adjust my padding.

Years ago CBS did the same thing. 60 minutes was scheduled to have 1, maybe 2, new segments and with 1 or 2 repeat segments. The post game football show was timed so 60 minutes would run as a 20, 40 or 60 minute show.

When CBS got football back they decided delaying their primetime schedule so they could air everything made more sense.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

LynnL999 said:


> I swear to you, it was listed at 10 pm. It changed very late on one of my TiVo's, which wasn't the one I was planning on watching, so I didn't bother to pad. The other never got the updated data. So when I flipped back from Downton Abbey and of course it was on then in the middle of the episode, but not enough buffer to get back to the begining.
> 
> I'm so glad we don't usually have to deal with this football overrun nonsense on the west coast. It would drive me crazy.


I saw it at 7pm on my Tivo at least a day before..


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

According to FutonCritic, the episode, The Deductionist will be reshown on Februrary 28th.
Monkey with your SPs as necessary.


----------

